# Exo terra water bowl labels



## Voodoo Royal Morphs (Mar 15, 2007)

Is it just me or does anyone else find it really hard to remove the labels they stick on the inside of there water bowls. why would they put such strong glue on.


----------



## ANT (Nov 11, 2007)

yh i had the same trouble!! useless things!! i soaked them in soapy water and scratched it off with a spoon


----------



## MexMex (Sep 12, 2007)

I agree!


----------



## lola (Dec 11, 2007)

Us too.....grrrrr!!!!!


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

Yup, i run under the hot tap for a minute or so, then apply some "Sticky Stuff Remover" and rinse under the tap again, job done!


----------



## dwarfboa (Dec 13, 2007)

heat with hairdryer, it heats up the glue, remove sticker then rub off glue whilst still warm


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

pay 5-10 for something and have to scratch a sticker off? terrible lol
it really is.


----------



## VdubS (Jul 15, 2007)

yeah tis shocking..theres definately an art to doing it


----------



## Will5 (Apr 15, 2007)

:lol2: I agree what idiot would put such strong glue on a bowl thats gonna be drunk or eaten out of. I have to boil the label off and then scrub as much glue of as possible


----------



## tokay (Mar 13, 2007)

ANT said:


> yh i had the same trouble!! useless things!! i soaked them in soapy water and scratched it off with a spoon


Same ere , works a treat that way...still i cant see why they have to stick it on with such a strong glue , bloody annoying!


----------



## mummybear (Nov 5, 2007)

DeanThorpe said:


> pay 5-10 for something and have to scratch a sticker off? terrible lol
> it really is.


certainly is, a pain in the derreire


----------



## MexMex (Sep 12, 2007)

Maybe we should contact them


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

nah if they dont know using a cardboard cut out and placing it firmly in the bottom is a better idea by now...they clearly dont give a crap lol

exo terra.. you know what i say..exo-terrible... erm..atleast I am going to start saying that anyway lol


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

Lighter fluid gets the glue residue off easily.


----------



## It's corny but.. (Feb 7, 2007)

nail varnish remover works a treat!
(i am very amused with the thought of a 10,000 strong petition going to exo terra re their labelling techniques..hehe)


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

thats a thought...can we mention the endless problems with thier uv tubes and basking bulbs while we are at it though?
or about thier new hoods for the erm exo terra vvis with the halogen bulby things [like this http://www.bulbman.com/images/mr16gu53cc.jpg] in that a single bulb they have retailing at at tenner? lol


----------



## Just_Nash (Dec 1, 2007)

Akua_Ko_Nalu said:


> Yup, i run under the hot tap for a minute or so, then apply some "Sticky Stuff Remover" and rinse under the tap again, job done!


sticky stuff remover :lol2:

I had the same trouble, the crap i brought had stickers on the in and outside of the dish.. boiling water couldnt get it off entirely, bottom of the dish is still a bit sticky


----------



## 955i (Aug 17, 2007)

Why can't they just stick it on the bottom?


----------



## jamie-c (Nov 16, 2007)

stupid stickers :lol2:

soak wiv hot water.... does the trick... did 4 me 

but not boiling water or else you run the risk of cracking the bowl


----------



## MexMex (Sep 12, 2007)

Dear Neil,
Thank you for your email.
Normally, soaking the bowls in hot soapy water will make the labels easier to remove.
However, if people are having difficulties with this issue then we need to look into it. Therefore may I thank you very much for bringing it to our attention, and I will forward your message to both the brand manager and also the manufacturer.
Many thanks for your interest and support of Exo Terra.
Kind Regards
Paula Dodds 

Thought it would be interesting, so I contacted them :no1:


----------



## Just_Nash (Dec 1, 2007)

: victory: Roma victor!


----------



## It's corny but.. (Feb 7, 2007)

hahahahahaha lmao

well what a thread..


----------



## blue-saphire (Oct 22, 2007)

i used the hair dryer method with mine, the label came off clean but then the gule still was tricky to get off, why couldn't they just put a tag on the bowls as they do with the hides.


----------



## Rico (Jan 5, 2007)

I soaked for about 2 hours to get mine off.


----------



## ViRMiN (Aug 6, 2007)

I don't remember having a problem with the label?


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

maybe the fumes from the lighter fluid you had to use to remove the label gave you short term memory loss?


----------



## ViRMiN (Aug 6, 2007)

DeanThorpe said:


> maybe the fumes from the lighter fluid you had to use to remove the label gave you short term memory loss?


:lol2: I'm sure it came away quite easily! Maybe I scared it off! :lol2:


----------



## burrow (Nov 5, 2007)

Haha nice email. I just got 2 through, ill have a go getting them off later. I know lighter fluid is a champ for getting sticky labels off.


----------



## Uncle Les (Dec 29, 2007)

I have had the same problem soak it, pick off the paper then rub with a cloth.


----------



## ViRMiN (Aug 6, 2007)

I know why I didn't have a problem; my stickers were on the underside, not in the dish! All mine have had the sticker on underneath so, no problems :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Dexter612 (Apr 2, 2009)

Hope you guys don't mind me bringing this back from the dead.
I used the nail varnish remover tip to get rid of the glue residue, first I soaked the bowl with hot water to try loosen the label, the label came off but the glue remained. I've been reading some posts here and other places and I've heard people suggesting peanut butter, lighter fluid or nail varnish remover, as nail varnish remover was the only one of those in my house, I used that.

It did a good enough job getting rid of most of the glue, but now there's just this patch where the label was that still feels, I don't know.. I won't say sticky as such, but you can tell it's not as it should be. It's almost slimey, but not the lubricated kind of slimey. I know my description is a little odd but I can't really think of how else to explain it.

I've been running it under hot water, scrubbing it with a brush, it doesn't seem to do much for me though, and now also the smell of the nail varnish remover is still present despite many soaks/scrubs, which of course makes me paranoid about letting my snake drink from it.

The obvious solution is to simply get another bowl, I know some of you use things like dog/cat bowls but I do like the look of the exo terra water bowls, so I was hoping there was another way to get it sorted without having to simply not use it. Anyone else have more trouble than a soapy water soak would fix?


----------

